# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo suscribirse a los distintos temas del foro para no perderlos?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
A continuación les dejo una pequeña explicación de cómo hacer para suscribirse a los distintos temas que se encuentran en el foro, para que no los pierdan de vista y les puedan hacer el seguimiento respectivo, aún cuando no hayan participado del mismo.  *1)* Para suscribirte a los temas que te interesan, tienes que ir a la opción de *"Herramientas"* (que aparece encima de cada tema) y hacer click en la opción *"Suscribirse a este Tema"*.  *2)* Cuando desees revisar los temas a los que estás suscrito, debes ir a la opción *"Enlaces"* (que aparece en letritas blancas, debajo del menú principal) y hacer click en la opción *"Temas Suscritos"*... 
Allí van a poder encontrar todos los temas en los que están particpando o han participado, más los temas a los que se hayan suscrito por puro interés. 
Saludos; y espero que les sea de utilidad la info para que le saquen mayor provecho a esta herramienta.  *AgroFórum.pe*... _¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!_Temas similares: Colaboración para mejorar el foro Blgo Vivas Bancallan, Julio ( especialista en temas relacionados a control biologico y microbiologico ¿Cómo crear nuevos temas propios? Artículo: Producción de espárragos frescos tuvo que ir a mercados distintos a EEUU por atraso en cosecha FORO INTERNACIONAL: PRODUCTIVIDAD AGRICOLA-Un desafío para América Latina

----------


## litabu

excelente

----------


## litabu

lo que deseo preguntar como crear un tema nuevo? quiero mas bien preguntarle a todos los se;ores que parecen que saben mucho del agro y yo no se nada, que posible sembrar en unas tierras que herede en el noroeste de lambayeque , pero que no demanden mucho conocimiento?, gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> excelente

 Hola litabu: 
Aprovecho para contarles a todos que debajo de cada mensaje existe un botón o una opción que dice "Gracias", que aparece junto a un ícono de un pulgar hacia arriba. Esto deja un registro de tu agradecimiento sin necesidad de "postear" o publicar un mensaje. Por una parte, le facilita el proceso a los usuarios, y por otra, evitamos que muchos "posteen" o publiquen un mensaje parecido, como por ejemplo, "excelente". Es algo que se suele hacer en los foros por Internet, así que en la medida de lo posible, tratemos todos de utilizarlo adecuadamente.    

> lo que deseo preguntar como crear un tema nuevo? quiero mas bien preguntarle a todos los se;ores que parecen que saben mucho del agro y yo no se nada, que posible sembrar en unas tierras que herede en el noroeste de lambayeque , pero que no demanden mucho conocimiento?, gracias

 Sobre tu inquietud, te comento que estuviste muy cerca de resolverlo solo; ya que abajo de este tema -en el mismo foro: Sobre el funcionamiento del foro- se encuentra un tema donde explico cómo crear nuevos temas propios. Te copio el enlace para que sepas cómo hacerlo:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....-temas-propios 
Si tienes alguna otra duda, puedes revisar la opción de *AYUDA* o hacer tu pregunta en este foro para asistirte. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## litabu

soy una chica.
pero gracias, 
repregunto tu me podrias responder mi pregunta inicial, o es necesario abrir un nuevo tema? gracias nuevamente

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> soy una chica.
> pero gracias, 
> repregunto tu me podrias responder mi pregunta inicial, o es necesario abrir un nuevo tema? gracias nuevamente

 Hola de nuevo litabu: 
Lamentablemente yo no estoy en capacidad de responderte, por lo que te sugeriría crear un nuevo tema en el foro de Gestión, por ejemplo. Por otra parte, la pregunta que haces la suelen hacer muchas personas, pero para que los demás usuarios de puedan ayudar tienes que darnos toda la información acerca del terreno y cuáles son tus posibilidades de inversión. Recuerda que existen muchas posibilidades, por lo que sería bueno contar con esa información para poder darte un buen consejo. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## EMMA QUITO H.

Muy bien,excelente.

----------

